# Think of it!



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

So according to this https://goo.gl/7Edtah any rider can alert Uber and we're off the system?

_"As soon as we were alerted to the alleged incident, we removed the driver from the platform," the spokesperson said._


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)

The driver is removed without any investigation. Folks, get in dashcams. Front, back, and inside.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

KeepingUberHonest said:


> So according to this https://goo.gl/7Edtah any rider can alert Uber and we're off the system?
> 
> _"As soon as we were alerted to the alleged incident, we removed the driver from the platform," the spokesperson said._


".... Told of her terrifying incident to 3AW producer Samantha Lowcock....
Interesting surname. I have never encountered that name before.
Imagine .....no, never mind.


----------

